# Головные боли и пульсация в голове



## Лучиксолнца (11 Июн 2017)

Здравствуйте, начала читать вашу страницу недавно, как только начали мучать головные боли...
Мне 26 лет, есть ребенок, домохозяйка 
Началось все 3 месяца назад. С небольших головокружений.. Месяц ходила с ними, и в один день не могла встать от сильного гол. Кружения и болей в голове. Начала паниковать, и еще больше усугубила ситуацию. Пошла к невропатологу, дали направление мрт все хорошо. Прописали церебровин, магне б6 , глицин (роноцит невролон вн. В) 
После вроде бы стало лучше, но если малейший стресс не избежать сильной гол. Боли. Кажется что вот вот взорвется голова. Пошла я к остеопату, сделала 2 курса, уж очень страшно было мне.. Остеопат предложил не делать рентген и уздг сосудов (бесполезно), ну разве если хочется денег просто потратить. 
Нынешнее состояние: головные боли если оценивать по шкале от 0 до 10 , то 4 , или 5 , если месяц назад могла дать 10 +
Головокружений нет
Спина и шея болит, ноет с утра до вечера
И самая для меня страшная проблема это ПУЛЬСАЦИЯ в голове. С чем это связано??? Почему я всегда чувствую свою пульсацию? 
Особенно когда ложусь, в висках! Пальцами очень легко нашупать где пульсирует а когда ложусь просто слышу как пульсирует сердце.
Прошу совета и помощи.


----------



## La murr (11 Июн 2017)

@Лучиксолнца, здравствуйте!
Определите, какой именно тип головной боли у Вас, воспользовавшись этим тестом -https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/5033/
Результат разместите здесь, в своей теме.
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют - *врачи форума*


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (12 Июн 2017)

Какие показатели артериального давления (АД)? У терапевта на приёме были?
Рекомендации остеопата, к которому обращались, можно оценить только с использованием ненормативной лексики.
В Вашем конкретном случае необходимо пройти обследования: рентгенографию шейного отдела позвоночника и УЗДГ сосудов головы и шеи. После просмотра рентгенограмм и протокола УЗДГ можно будет дать рекомендации.


----------



## Лучиксолнца (12 Июн 2017)

@Владимир Воротынцев, спасибо что ответили!
Давление 100/80 , у терапевта была 》актовегин кавинтон глицин
На днях пройду рентген и уздг, выложу сюда.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (12 Июн 2017)

Актовегин, Кавинтон и Глицин - бесполезные и даже вредные для человека лекарства.


----------



## Лучиксолнца (12 Июл 2017)

@Владимир Воротынцев, Здравствуйте доктор, посмотрите пожалуйста результаты уздг и рентген шеи
Прошло ровно месяц ничего не изменилось.





Вот рентген шеи с функциональными пробами


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (12 Июл 2017)

Для того, чтобы вновь почувствовать себя здоровой и начать радоваться жизни, желательно обратиться за помощью к врачу-мануальному терапевту, владеющему мышечными техниками. 
В случае необходимости врач назначит и медикаментозное лечение.


----------



## Лучиксолнца (13 Июл 2017)

А что можете сказать по уздг сосудов головы,(признаки гипердинаимческогл потока)
Не станет ли хуже после мануальной терапии?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (13 Июл 2017)

Очень странный вопрос! Неужели Вы думаете, что я даю рекомендации, которые наносят вред?


----------

